# Bike Covers for Hitch Racks



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm looking for a cover for my fat bike while driving to the trails here in central NY in the winter. The salt on the road causes cables, rotors, chain, cassette and other bare metal parts to rust almost immediately. Transporting the bike in the car isn't an option.

Here's the best that I can find (they're pricey, but that's not an issue):
Cuckoo Covers
Skinz Hitch Rack Rear Transport Cover: Fits 1-2 Bikes; Black; Standard - Modern Bike
Amazon.com: Dual Bike cover for transport on rack , for 1-2 bikes.: Automotive

Has anyone used any of these covers, or can anyone recommend a cover that they like?

I realize that a cover may block my rear taillights and license plate. I will make some plug-in lights to hang on the rack if necessary, and the license plate thing isn't an issue here. My main concern is durability, ease and quickness of getting the cover on/off, protection from road salt and muck, and excellive billowing of the cover caused by wind.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I use shower caps from hotels to cover my rotors, always facing into the wind so they don't blow off. Works real well, saves the noisy brakes that others get at the trailhead. My chain is well lubed so I don't worry as much.

I also try to minimize transport on messy days... The police would likely have an issue with a tarped bike obscuring the plate.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wouldn't even worry about the plate much, never had a complaint about that, but definitely the tail lights could be a HUGE issue. Me messy days means no run to the trails anyway except getting some time in before storm roles through.

My issue is road trips. I can be leaving home and get caught in snow (thus water and SALT on the roads) on my way to STL to visit family/ride.

Imo those big covers are a hassle in more ways than one. Blocking lights and the fact of at least for me, dragging a parachute behind my car. Me and wife are working on a setup that will protect my bars to my front brakes, then seat tube down stays to protect drivetrain/brakes.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The Cuckoo looks the nicest for sure. They do seem like a pain, and are expensive. I think I'd rather put the money into a hard travel case. Then you could tie it to your roof luggage rack, and also use the case for that plane flight to Moab you always wanted to do anyway


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

The issue for me is that the roads are sloppy everyday. If I waited for good weather, I'd never ride! The salt gets on everything, not just isolated components like rotors or chains (cables rust almost instantly).

The wheels on my fat bike do not come off easily enough to use a travel case. I have a Lefty fork requiring the wheel to be unbolted, and the rear tire is so fat that it does not fit past the brake caliper unless it is deflated (re-inflation of a 5" wide tire is no small task).

Highway speeds are not an issue: we don't have any highways here. It's a 20 minute drive to the trail head, the road is always slush covered, and no one is going to wait for me to reassemble my bike for every ride.

I'm leaning toward the Cuckoo cover right now. I think I can get it on and off quickly, and it won't be messed up as my snow covered bike thaws on the drive home.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

The Cuckoo cover looks very cool. Would like to see a video on how you get the bike wrapped up...


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

I appreciate everyone's feedback. I've been searching for user reviews of the Cuckoo cover and was hoping someone would chime in. I've found some old reviews from 2010 but they haven't been helpful. At this point, unless I hear something negative, I'll go with the Cuckoo cover. I'll post a review once I've used it awhile.

Thanks,
-b-


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuckoo Customer Service*

I placed an order with Cuckoo Bicycle Covers 4 days ago. It has not been a good experience so far.

At checkout I got a message saying that I would get a confirmation email within 24hrs. That never came. I sent an email minutes after placing the order because the online order form didn't have a place to select a color or shipping method so I sent them a message asking for 2 black covers to be shipped to Canada by USPS if possible.

The email address I was given at checkout for questions about my order got bounced back so I switched to the email contact given on their website. I have sent 3 emails in 4 days asking about color, shipping and when they expect to ship these covers and have not received a response yet. Yesterday and today I called and got an answering machine both times. I left messages both times and still haven't got a response.

I know they are still in business because I sent an email to them the day before ordering with a couple of questions and got a response a few hours later.

I'm starting to regret placing this order. If I don't hear from them by next week I will have to call VISA and try to have the charges reversed.


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh no, not good. I've exchanged several emails with them using the [email protected] address. It took several days to get their initial response, and then about a day each time after that. In my last email with them, they had 2 black mountain bike covers in stock, so it looks like I'm out of luck and will have to wait. Please post back and let us know how it goes and what your experience with the covers is.


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

The Skinz cover is my second choice. It's supposedly made out of breathable material like the Cuckoo Cover, but it's pretty baggy and will take more time to cinch down to prevent billowing in the wind.

On the plus side, the Skinz cover will fit ALL of my bikes, not just the mountain and fat bikes.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

If I ever hear from them I'll let you know. 

Assuming I get these 2 covers I'll also post a review here.


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

Please keep us posted of developments! I need a cover asap. I am especially curious of whether the Skinz or Cuckoo is better at reducing water (read: road salt) entry.

I wonder if the Cuckoo fits a fatty. Does the site indicate this? That tailored fit looks like it may, or may not, fit over all that big-fat-fatty.

Also, I have a cover for my dirtbike that blocks the car tail lights. Here is one solution that works for me. I put the lights on the roof of my car. No problem thus far with the covered license plate surprisingly. I am driving I-90 and I-87 in upstate NY.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

9 days later and I just received word that the 2 covers shipped from Cuckoo. 

On the 22nd I am going to Joyride150 in Markham, Ontario. Lots of snow, slush and salt for 160kms each way. I'll report back after this trip.


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

Glad to hear they are responding (finally). Sounds like 'Cuckoo' is an appropriate name(!)

Thank you in advance for posting your findings. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

I ordered a cover on Sunday and received it on Tuesday. Unfortunately, it was too small for my fat bike. I sent an email to them asking about larger sizes and 15 minutes later they CALLED me! It turns out that they have 2 large covers in stock and are shipping one out to me ASAP. They indicated that the new cover is HUGE and should fit the fat bike no problem. We'll see.

Apparently they like to handle the purchase through email or phone and once the customers needs are established, they direct the customer to the web site to complete the transaction. So if you plan to buy from them, call or email FIRST, and wait to be directed to their online order form.

I'll post more once I receive the larger cover.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

Both Covers Arrived today. The material seems pretty heavy duty BUT one of the covers has a hole in it right out of the package. Here is a photo of a Yeti ASR5 with a 140mm Lefty fork and 26" wheels.

It was a tight fit. Cuckoo recommended dropping the seat post and they were right! I am worried that this cover might not fit my Norco Carbon Sight. It has a 150mm fork and 650b wheels. I'll post photos of that as soon as I try it out.



















Both covers arrived today.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuckoo Has Quality Control Issues*

So the cover pictured above, the one that I thought wasn't defective has an even bigger hole it in than the first one. I checked both covers over along where the zippers were sewn in. This cover is fine along the zippers but where the cover transitions from the main part to the handle bars it has a large hole. It is about a 2" section that the sewing machine completely missed.








Cuckoo's quality control is very bad. Let's see how their customer service is...


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

*650b Norco Sight is too Tight*

I also tried one of the covers on my Norco Sight - 650b wheels and 150mm fork and it fits but is crazy tight! The fit over the back wheel (with dropper post all the way down) was almost too tight. It took lots of adjusting and cursing under my breath to finesse it into place. I am worried that the zipper will eventually break it is that tight over the back wheel. Everywhere else the fit isn't too bad.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

*Extra Small Giant Trance Advanced fits*

So I just tried one of the defective covers on my wife's extra small Giant Trance Advanced (650b). It fits perfectly. Of the 3 bikes I tried it on this was the best fit. Now if it didn't have a defective seam it would be great.:skep:


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

Holey moley. No pun intended.

Cuckoo has yet to reply to my email request for product info. I think I'll pass. Too bad, I like the design.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

What a crappy $200 product!

What kind of etailer is this? 5 stars out of 5, but you can't even read the comment. Mmm, what am I smelling?

Let us know if you are going to exchange, I was looking for something similar but I doubt I'd go with these yahooos.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

One email and a phone call today to see about an exchange/return. Phone calls always go straight to voice mail and no response to my email. If I don't hear from them I am going to have one cover repaired and return the other with a tracking number to prove it made it back. If they don't refund my credit card, I'll turn it over to Visa to get them to reverse the charge for one cover.

They offer a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Not much good if they won't give you an RA# or any acknowledgement what so ever.

Knowing what I know now I never would have placed an order with them in the first place. Bad quality control and even worse customer service.


----------



## Ernest Becker (Dec 5, 2014)

This has me so bummed out I'm going to have try this cover against my better judgement.


----------



## JNG (Oct 4, 2011)

hatake said:


> What a crappy $200 product!
> 
> What kind of etailer is this? 5 stars out of 5, but you can't even read the comment. Mmm, what am I smelling?
> 
> Let us know if you are going to exchange, I was looking for something similar but I doubt I'd go with these yahooos.


After numerous emails and phone calls I finally had someone return my call. I decided to return one cover for a larger version and got my neighbor to repair the other cover. I was told that making a slightly longer cover wouldn't be a problem. More than two weeks after returning the cover I have yet to hear anything from Cuckoo. I've sent 3 emails and no response. They have my money and my cover and I don't know if I'll ever see either ever again.


----------



## brknspk (Mar 19, 2005)

*Cuckoo Cover: quality control issues, questionable ethics, poor customer service*

One of the seams wasn't fully sewn on my replacement cover (similar issue as JNG). To get a return "authorization" in writing, I emailed them and asked for the return address. Two days after shipping, USPS indicated that it was "Available for Pickup" at Cuckoo's P.O. Box. After not receiving a refund for a week, I emailed them but got no response. The next day I tried calling, again with no response. I also tried calling the owner's personal cell (703-595-9003) and left several messages. Each time I called I got a bit more aggressive with my messages (they never actually spoke to me or returned my calls), finally threatening to dispute the charges on my credit card. It was only THEN that the USPS tracking changed from "Available for Pickup" to "Delivered"! It sat in the Post Office for 11 days before they bothered to pick it up!

At that point I called my credit card customer service people, explained the situation to them, and gave them my USPS tracking number. They verified the tracking number and that I had returned the cover within 30 days, and they credited my card&#8230;on the spot!

So if you haven't received a refund yet, dispute the charges and you should be okay.

I really wanted to like this cover. The design is great and the fabric is light weight, but they have poor quality control and their customer service sucks.


----------

